# FRA: 01/11 Sessions 2011



## zoso (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello
I am a french fisherman 
Here is my fishing season in a short movie
watch in HD.. thanks






;-)


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Merci pour votre video ,vous avez tres bon peche.I think that the conditions and techniques are the best in europe.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Chips and salsa and Jack, oh my!
Thanks for the vid.


----------



## zoso (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## zoso (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks
it happens
I am filming with my camera


----------



## zoso (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for music....richard hawley, led zeppelin, rl burnside !!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Great video Zoso. I hope you don't mind me imbedding it for you.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Great video mate! Thanks for sharing, we'll await the next instalment. Those fish like fairly similar to two species we have here in oz, estuary perch and jewfish. Both popular angling fish.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That was an interesting video to watch, thanks for posting.

Do you always come in through the waves backwards? It makes sense but I've never seen it done before.


----------



## zoso (Jun 5, 2012)

I go with the waves in front of me
;-)


----------

